# Reedy SC450-BL and 3300 motor



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

Has anybody had any issues w/ the reedy brushless system cutting out or stuttering or skipping? I ran it for the first time last weekend and did not like it one bit. I recalibrated it numerous times and it still cuts out. any ideas? 
Thanks


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

what cuts out? the ESC or the MOTOR?

does it jitter ? if you pick it up does it run ok ? how long before it cuts out as you say ?

what type of battery do you use ? how MAH and how many CELLS ??


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

well, thats the thing. I don't know which one is cutting out. When it cuts out it does a sort of jitter, and it does it with or without a load. If i were to go straight without using the brake or stopping it wouldn't do it. But in a 5 min race, it would do it a hand full of times. I'm running Turnigy 5200 2s 30c batt's. I installed my GTB w/ the 8.5 SS in it, it doesn't do it. I just can't run that set up in the stock class. Thanks for the help


----------



## HellbentCustoms (Apr 14, 2010)

Does it do it when starting from a stand-still....or after you hit the brakes....or at a really low speed? If so, then there is nothing to be worried about...it's called cogging. And it's common when using sensorless motors. Just more annoying than anything really.


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

It does it after all of the above. So I guess i'll have to learn to drive it w/o using the brakes so much!!!
Thanks.


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I have the drag brake set at 10%, i'm going to back that off to 0 and see if it helps.


----------

